# N1 Oil pump + Reimax Gears



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Genuine Nissan N1 oil pump for RB26DETT RB25DET R34 R33 R32 Brand New!! | eBay

and 

REIMAX Oil Pump Gear Kit - Nissan BNR32 BCNR33 BNR34

This would get around the issue of the sintered gears from breaking. Of course the whole crank assembly including pulley needs to be balanced for the car to be able to rev. What is the flow like from the N1 pumps? Or should I just add to more cash and buy a Tomei pump?

BTW is the Nismo pump an N1 pump with an billet steel gears?


----------



## yahoo1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Would be interested to know this also.


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

That's a lot of money for what it is(or will be). The Nismo pump is an N1 pump with stronger gears, and the JUN and Trust/GREX are similar.


Just get the N1 or Std pump, a good damper(not the stock one), and stay off the limiter. Wide drive of course. 



If you run different rods or pistons, then individually weight match each item until they are all the same. You don't need to do anything else to them to balance them after you make sure they are all the same weights, it's an inline six. As long as they are all the same weight they balance each other out.

You can balance the crank and flywheel together or seperately, I would not attach the damper; most dampers are balanced already from the factory.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I will go the Tomei route along with uprated pistons, rods, new R34 crank balanced etc. I want to go beyond 8500 RPM


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

good choise tomei are the best ones (the more expensives tho)


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Depends where you buy from


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

i agreed with that TBH :thumbsup:


----------



## Takumi_TH (Dec 24, 2013)

So N1 Oil pump or Reimax Gears

Which one better?


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

reimax gears mate. N1 are weak.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

f5twister said:


> reimax gears mate. N1 are weak.


As far as I was aware the N1 oil pump is good - there was a problem with copies that were weak so this has given them a bad name.

If I'm wrong on this please correct me.


----------

